# syrup warmer for warming honey



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

Soooo .... that's how IHOP does it! They surprised me with warm syrup the last time I ate there.

Interesting idea.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

So are you doing honey or syrup? That syrup warmer could burn your honey where the Maxant wont. I hope you are charging a bunch for your time for those 2oz bottles. I did a few boxes as gifts one year. It was so much work and they never got most of the honey out anyway. I would recommend pushing him to a larger size so you can sell more honey with less work. Those 2ozers could not be worth it to you as a business.


----------



## Hiwire (Oct 19, 2014)

I am using it to bottle honey. As for the size, yes they are a pain. I would rather fill 1 gallon containers BUT as with a lot of products, smaller packages bring higher prices per pound. Although I would rather BOTTLE bigger jars, I would rather SELL the same amount of honey in 2 ounce bottles for almost 3 times the price per pound. They want 2 ounce bottles for the 150 gift baskets they put together every week. I already know that my water jacketed tank wont burn the honey. I am wondering if there is anyone out there that has tried using the syrup heater for bottling the smaller bottles. If it only heats to 125, why would it burn it?


----------

